# Problem with Denon AVR 1609



## talonofrome (May 11, 2010)

I have a Denon AVR-1609 that has been working fine for a year. Now over the past week, the sound will cut out. It doesnt matter whether it is the DVD, Xbox or cable. I then turn it on and off again until the sound comes back but then it always cuts out again. Sometimes it cuts out without any odd noise coming from the speakers and sometimes right before it cuts out, it sounds like wind is coming from the speakers before it cuts out. So far the only thing i have tried is a hard reset. Any advice would be great...sorry post was long was trying to include all information.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

First - welcome to TSF. We're glad you found us. :wave:

Some thoughts...

Make sure the ventilization is not blocked. It sounds like over heating.

Check the speaker connections - a frayed wire can short the outputs which may shut down the unit.

Clean the unit - unplug it, open the case and carefully clean out the dust bunnies living there. While its open - check for any burned boards.


----------

